
Ask HN: Why is cancer trending? - carlsborg
https://www.google.com/trends/explore#q=%2Fm%2F0qcr0
======
dmschulman
In the last week at least, two big-name and well-regarded celebrities have
died unexpectedly from cancer.

Also last week Joe Biden gave a big address at University of Pennsylvania
regarding cancer and how the White House will be embarking on policies to make
curing cancer a "moonshot" health project.

I can't account for the rise in interest beginning in 2015 but, at least with
how it's displayed on the graph, the change from December 2014 to December
2015 was only 9 points.

